# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم اتصالات المغرب(Maroc Telecom)  مساعدة من فضلكم

## service

السلام أنا عندي سامسونك s5263 اريد ان اعمل فيه إنترنيت 3G iam
أنا محتاج configuration والطريقة 
وشكرا.

----------

